# DIY P-clamp Rack



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I had been sporadically commuting for a couple of years. I was using backpacks and messenger bags and was fine with the weight on my back and the extra heat since it was only every once and a while. Last year I committed to commuting to work regularly. After the first week I decided if I was going to commute on the regular I wanted a rack and panniers for comfort. Problem was none of my bikes have mounts for racks. 

This was my solution using a piece of oak, some solid aluminum rod, army navy surplus bags, and P-clamps. I have been using it for a year and have not had any problems yet. It is just enough space for what I need it for. Not going to do any grocery store runs with this setup. 











I use a toe strap to hold the bag handles up and make sure the bag lids wont open during the commute. There is velcro on the bags but I like the extra insurance of the toe strap.


















Side view of just the rack









Aluminum rods pass all the way through the Oak. They were then bent to lock in place. The solution was light and has zero hardware to fail or come loose. Oak doubles as a fender, not he best fender ever but it works.


















Oak notched to clear the brakes. 1 bolt passes through the 2 p-clamps and the oak locking the front of the rack to the seat stays. I added some 1 inch adhesive grip tape to the bike frame to give the P-clamps something to bite onto. it has really helped keep them in place. Zero twisting or sliding after a year of commuting. PS. I had this frame powder coated 5-6 years ago so I am not worried about using adhesive remover on it if I ever want to remove the grip tape. 









Lock nut on the other side









For the lower mount of the rack to the seat stays I flattened the ends of the Aluminum rods with a hammer and anvil. Then drilled holes for bolts. Again I added grip tape under the P-clamps.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ohhh..........

I like home made!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with MB1. Nice work.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

QuattroCreep said:


> This was my solution using a piece of oak, some solid aluminum rod, army navy surplus bags, and P-clamps. I have been using it for a year and have not had any problems yet. It is just enough space for what I need it for. Not going to do any grocery store runs with this setup.
> 
> For the lower mount of the rack to the seat stays I flattened the ends of the Aluminum rods with a hammer and anvil. Then drilled holes for bolts.


Good looking work but I will be interested to see how it holds up over the long term. Aluminum doesn't like to be bent or cold worked like that. Maybe since you only bent/hammered it once it will be OK, but that would definitely be areas to watch.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Depends on the type and treatment of aluminum. Some are more ductile then others. There was some work hardening in the bend areas but no cracking or signs of failure. They were bent one time in one direction so the hardening was kept to a minimum. There is a year and a bit of use on the rack, 100+ days commuting 24mi round trip. Those photos were taken earlier today not when the rack was made. So I guess it will hold up ok.

The bends in the aluminum and the p-clamps sliding around were my 2 biggest concerns with this design. Both have held up ok. Again I keep the loads small, tool kit, spare tube, lunch, and clothes. No shoes, lap top, paper work.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I dig the concept. I think the tubing will hold up fine at the bends but will likely fail at the flattened parts eventually. If I were to copy your idea, I'd only do a few things differently. I'd put some JB Weld epoxy into the ends immediately before flattening it, as an internal reinforcement. I'd sand the board into a more organic shape, I did this with a make-shift synth stand and it turned out really well. I'd add some more of that tubing and make a cross bar to support a pannier (maybe use some lockwire or cord to wrap an x pattern to reinforce it where it crosses the vertical support tubes. 

Nice job!

Did you treat the wood with anything? any warping after a year?


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

The aluminum rod is solid not tubing so you could not add jb weld to the center of it. I deformed the rod using a hammer and anvil.

I had plans to sand and form the wood after a couple of test commutes. By the time that happened I was happy with it as is and just kept on using it. There was also plans to coat it after sanding but that also did not happen. The wood is still straight.

I am currently looking into a axiom streamliner dlx rack and some Ortlieb Front-Roller City panniers. A little hung up on some negative reviews of the rack. Just wanted to document and share this before I decide to change it.

Ps. Headloss I dig your avatar photo. Did you know: Tsoukalos is a 1998 graduate of Ithaca College in Ithaca, New York, with a bachelor's degree in sports information and communication.[3] For several years in the early 2000s, before he made ancient astronaut research his primary career, he served as a bodybuilding promoter in IFBB sanctioned contests, including Mr. Olympia. He claimed that he is multilingual, fluent in English, Greek, German, French, and Italian.[2] - taken from Wikipedia


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

rod... not tube. heh, I always miss something! n/m then. How much weight did the rod add? That thing has to be incredibly sturdy! I imagine that some smaller diameter rod could be shoved into a wider diameter tube to create a solid attachment point and lighten it up... or do you think the weight difference would be too little to bother?

No personal experience with the axiom. I'm currently using a bontrager rack, solid and great for touring, but too wide for your purposes. 

Tsoukalos cracks me up. I *liked* him on FB, and I'm at least relieved to reach the conclusion that he knows he's full of it and is just running with it. I guess that explains why his hair is bigger with every season. Sad thing is, my father actually believes that shite... Anyways, I didn't know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

It's nice. Something about the organic look of wood adds to this nicely. However I would sand , shape and stain a light color . But that's personnel preference. 

Nice work 

Bill


----------

